# trouble picking frogs



## dill32

hello!

i’ve been thinking about getting some new frogs for a while now, and i had a couple questions to help narrow down my final pick. hopefully someone can help me on here 👍

i’ve researched a lot of different frogs, specifically tree frogs, that id like to purchase. i’ve mainly looked into red eyeds, as they’ve been my favorite frog since i was a little kid. i also looked into lemur tree frogs and amazon milk frogs, and now i’m stuck between the three.
I RECOGNIZE that mixing is highly advised against, but i was wondering if retfs and lemurs could be mixed, considering they are close relatives. i understand there are lots of things to consider (like size!!) besides the fact they are relatives— i’m just looking for answers

what would you guys personally say is the most enjoyable frog to take care of? i love all my options but it’s almost impossible for me to pick. if mixing is a no no (which i know it most likely is), then i’m down to milk frogs or lemurs. i love red eyeds but i find the other two more interesting

help me out!!! thank you all


----------



## Socratic Monologue

dill32 said:


> I RECOGNIZE that mixing is highly advised against





dill32 said:


> i’m just looking for answers


Looks like you led that paragraph with the answer. Search 'mixing' here for more info, including on why the 'close relative' issue isn't the end of the story.


----------



## dill32

Socratic Monologue said:


> Looks like you led that paragraph with the answer. Search 'mixing' here for more info, including on why the 'close relative' issue isn't the end of the story.


yeah, i ultimately decided not to. by chance, do you know anywhere that sells/breeds lemur tree frogs that aren’t out of stock? i’ve looked basically everywhere and i can’t find anything. do you know any other places i could look other than just reptile websites, like facebook perhaps?


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Many exotic animals are very limited in their availability; part of what makes an animal count as 'exotic' is that it -- and supplies for it, and info about its care and troubleshooting, and vets that are willing and able to help care for it -- is not readily available. 

Many of the less common species become available periodically, but aren't 'on the shelf' all the time like toothpaste or toilet paper. Since getting ready to care for one (learning all the detail of husbandry, designing and building an ideal vivarium, gathering enough keeper experience accounts to help you commit to caring for it its entire life) should be expected to take at least some months, likely you'll learn who is breeding them as you gather info and talk to people who have kept them. I'm well into my second year of searching for a couple animals that are on my purchase list, and I'm familiar with many of the people who breed them. 

I wouldn't recommend using 'whoever has them in stock' as a central buying criterion for any reptile or amphibian. Dealing with an unhealthy frog can be emotionally and financially draining, and so avoiding flippers and other vendors who don't know much about what they're selling is the first step in avoiding starting with an unhealthy frog. Similarly with 'viv and animals' deals on Craigslist, which are too likely to be poorly designed vivs containing dying animals.


----------

